# Any Bows for Xmas



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Hey guys,
> Is anybody getting a bow for Xmas? If so tell us what bow, and post pics if you have them.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everybody!


you have to wait till friday for me to tell you if i got 1 or not :teeth::teeth:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I gave myself a little early christmas present. Diamond Nitrous.


----------



## bulldog42 (Dec 19, 2009)

i gave myself a christmas present already and am going to get another just after christmas. i got a martin pantera, and im going to be getting a bama longbow.


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

yup! I have a 2008 NIB Bowtech Connie in firestorm gray on the way!!!! It should be awesome:wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if my AM35 hadn't had more issues, I would be buying arrows. My mom fronted me the money for a burner though.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a bow in the bow swap coming a little after Christmas, hickory backed Jatoba made by AKmud. I was trying to make myself a coulple new hickory bows but never found the time.


----------



## rgordon6 (Nov 24, 2009)

Two a Bowtech Soldier for my 12 year old son and a Martin Mercury for my 11 year old daughter. My wife is about to kill me.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I do not expect any xma gifts. I've ordered a bow for myself from hoyt and wiill not see it till Febuary. Hopefully in time to shoot in Vegas.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Opened up my 09 Diamond Razor edge this morning!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope, but I did get an Ultra Rest HD pro series in Lost Camo and it's awesome!


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

08 like new Guardian 50-60#


----------



## Youngin (Dec 28, 2009)

09 Razor edge. :dancing:


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

AMS Fire Eagle!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

My kiddo got a Martin Leopard for christmas . . .all that did get them be safe and have FUN:wink:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

all these bows and no pictures what is up with this?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> all these bows and no pictures what is up with this?


X2! lets see your new bows guys


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Here it is. Just shot a 263 with 15x


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

5 spot or single spot? My first week of leagues I shot a 214, and towards the end of season I was up to a 260 with my hunting setup on my first year of indoor shooting.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

5 spot at 10yards 30 arrows 6 ends


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I got some lumenoks, cant wait to try 'em out on a deer!


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

I got a Razor Edge too. Ill try to put up pictures later :cheers:


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Heres mine.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks Nice! Im getting the Gold Tip Hunter Pro arrows today.


----------

